# Please Critique my Incline press -video ofcourse



## viktor89 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello,

I learned that if I touch my chest then shoulders are at risk and if I keep doing what I am doing- then I'm less of a man? lol -what do you guys think?

Weight is 160lbs and my regular Floor press is 235lb for 3 reps. I've not done bench press in 2-3 years. Straight up floor press only. 

I think i might plateau soon on Strict Military press because weight is getting very hard to push. So I was suggested to add Incline press to my routine-to help increase OHP and I did. This is basically my third time

doing incline press. 

https://youtu.be/aqcY7yWi37Y


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 11, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I learned that if I touch my chest then shoulders are at risk and if I keep doing what I am doing- then I'm less of a man? lol -what do you guys think?
> 
> ...



Looks good. Music is also good, two steps from hell? I personally touch my chest with the bar.. if its very heavy i come to about an inch or less without touching, then press. Doing a movement you aren't used to doing just takes time to get used to. Keep doing it and eventually you will find the best form that works for you, assuming you're not an idiot.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 11, 2015)

Let see bro.. Why havent you done regular bench press in so long? From the way it looks it seems like your body just got too used to the floor pressing which is why you're having trouble touching your chest on the incline. You're incline press range of motion is similar to your floor press rom. Im guessing your having trouble at the bottom of your military press. If that's the case id suggest you stretch your chest and shoulders and lighten the weight and try getting a full range of motion


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 11, 2015)

Kool gym dude. Is that a bed in there too ? 

Looks like you have something under the front of the benchpress like a block or something to lean it back. At any rate I don't think that incline position is upright enough to bother your shoulders if the bar touches your chest. You lifting the bar on & off the rack by yourself in that position is going to put your shoulders at risk long before touching the bar to your chest is going to.


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 11, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Looks good. Music is also good, two steps from hell? I personally touch my chest with the bar.. if its very heavy i come to about an inch or less without touching, then press. Doing a movement you aren't used to doing just takes time to get used to. Keep doing it and eventually you will find the best form that works for you, assuming you're not an idiot.



Yes it is- sort of like a compilation of music. 1 hour long- and multiple like those- keeps me calm- I don't like to psyche myself out. My theory is -anger makes us think we are working hard not in actuality. 



Uncle manny said:


> Let see bro.. Why havent you done regular bench press in so long? From the way it looks it seems like your body just got too used to the floor pressing which is why you're having trouble touching your chest on the incline. You're incline press range of motion is similar to your floor press rom. Im guessing your having trouble at the bottom of your military press. If that's the case id suggest you stretch your chest and shoulders and lighten the weight and try getting a full range of motion



Yes the trouble with OHP is at bottom. - I haven't done bench press because I have no spotter and I would've stopped long ago due to that but floor press allows me to load as much weight as possible without stressing about failure-even if the bar comes crushing down- I'll survive without any injury. 

Also- I was told that touching the chest would strain shoulders since I lay flat on the bench and people touching their chests are all the way up -If I compare side by side my floor press gives me same ROM without touching the chest compared to someone touching their chest while not laying flat on the bench. However some people do lay flat and still touch chest -that's where the shoulders get problemetic. 



Zeigler Robertson said:


> Kool gym dude. Is that a bed in there too ?
> 
> Looks like you have something under the front of the benchpress like a block or something to lean it back. At any rate I don't think that incline position is upright enough to bother your shoulders if the bar touches your chest. You lifting the bar on & off the rack by yourself in that position is going to put your shoulders at risk long before touching the bar to your chest is going to.



Yes, my bed lol - I sleep in that corner and rest of the basement is my gym. 

It's not a block but a long bar which supports the bench to allow incline presses. So what's the alternative? Quit doing this and buy dumbbells?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 11, 2015)

I'd focus on addressing shoulder mobility issues along with strengthening your rotator cuff if the pain isn't allowing you to do a proper incline press because your current ROM isn't going to do anything to address your issues with the OHP, especially the bottom portion of the lift. 
Plus improving your shoulder mobility/rotator cuff strength will directly improve your OHP anyway.

Also, what you were told about the incline press is wrong.
Your supposed to keep the back on the bench, with a minimal arch, and use full ROM. People who overarch their backs tend to be ego lifters and are pretty much turning the lift into a bench by eliminating the incline.


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 11, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'd focus on addressing shoulder mobility issues along with strengthening your rotator cuff if the pain isn't allowing you to do a proper incline press because your current ROM isn't going to do anything to address your issues with the OHP, especially the bottom portion of the lift.
> Plus improving your shoulder mobility/rotator cuff strength will directly improve your OHP anyway.
> 
> Also, what you were told about the incline press is wrong.
> Your supposed to keep the back on the bench, with a minimal arch, and use full ROM. People who overarch their backs tend to be ego lifters and are pretty much turning the lift into a bench by eliminating the incline.



there is no pain in anything- just so there isn't any pain in the future I never went so far below to touch the chest because that's when I feel shoulder muscles getting stretched. 

So no arch during incline press but arch is fine during regular bench ? I get it right?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 11, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> there is no pain in anything- just so there isn't any pain in the future I never went so far below to touch the chest because that's when I feel shoulder muscles getting stretched.
> 
> So no arch during incline press but arch is fine during regular bench ? I get it right?



If your a PLer then the regular bench is a competitive lift and it makes sense to reduce the ROM by arching more than usual to lift heavier weight.
You said you were doing the incline press to bring up your OHP because your struggling at the bottom portion of the lift - the goal isn't to lift to as heavy as possible regardless of form.

By avoiding the bottom portion of the incline bench, in what way is the lift going to help you on the OHP? Answer: it wont. 
I didn't say don't arch, I said it should be minimal. By overarching and reducing the angle/incline, in what way are you even doing an INCLINE bench anymore? Answer: your not - your doing a modified, shitty bench. 

The lift as your doing it now isn't an incline bench and wont help you on the OHP. 
Either drop the weight and use full ROM, figure out why your shoulder hurts when in full ROM or pick another lift.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 11, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> It's not a block but a long bar which supports the bench to allow incline presses. So what's the alternative? Quit doing this and buy dumbbells?



I always put a 25 pound weight under the front of an incline press if it cant be adjusted down a little to lean it back and lessen the incline. Your bench appears to be leaning back a little. It might just be the camera angle. 

At any rate if you lessen the incline to about halfway between what you have yours set at and a flat bench it wont put your "shoulders at risk".


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 11, 2015)

Try widening your grip for the chest and delts.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 11, 2015)

And also if you could get a lift off and re rack spotter will put less stress on your rotator cuffs.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 11, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I learned that if I touch my chest then shoulders are at risk and if I keep doing what I am doing- then I'm less of a man? lol -what do you guys think?
> 
> ...



Not going deep enough. Lower the weight if you can't get down to your chest with the bar on each rep.


----------



## MrChasingThePump (Dec 11, 2015)

Reduce the weight, incline is a lift that will stimulate the front delt as well. If your lacking in that area but stronger in the chest that explains why you can lift the heavier weight but its feeling uncomfortable. I always get best chest stimulation when i touch chest all the way or at lease to the point where you are feeling a good rainbow type stretch from one delt across the chest to the other. of course if your lifting to heavy this will put you are risk for injury. Just reduce weight increase reps and give those shoulders some time to catch up to your chest strength.

all and all good post brotha


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 11, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Not going deep enough.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 12, 2015)

I see lots of people only go to 90* on their chest presses. But I also get the whole "a real man puts his shoulders in danger" thing. Those people also usually have a huge chest that if they touch the bar to it, you'll never guess, end up coming down to 90* anyway! Seriously, don't sacrifice your shoulders to look cool for anyone. You're there for you, not for them.


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 12, 2015)

I see- so needs to touch my chest. 

You guys need to critique my whole workout and every lift. I might be doing everything wrong based on what i've read so far. 

Next saturday I'll post a new video of all my lifts- its my PR week. Dead lift, Squat, Bench, OHP , ROWs . Better to fix them now than later. 

I do floor press so I'm not sure how can I be doing that wrong but I'll still post it. 

Thanks for the feedback so far.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 12, 2015)

Personally when i lift, I like to make sure I get my full range of motion to work everything as much as I can. That's why I go down to my chest with the bar.


----------

